# over-sharing foul



## SophieD

Un homme sort des toilettes et dit :
"Don't go in there for about five minutes. That little fan is no match for me."
Quelqu'un répond : OVER-SHARING FOUL.

Qu'est-ce que ça signifie au juste ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kertek

J'ai jamais entendu cette expression exacte, mais "over-sharing" c'est quand on partage un petit peu trop d'information qu'on aurait souhaité, donc peut-être que la deuxième personne ne voulait pas une image aussi lucide de ce qui s’est passé aux toilettes, et il veut signaler que l’autre a commis une faute d’avoir trop partagé ses expériences… !


----------



## E-J

Bonjour SophieD

Moi non plus, je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression, mais je suis d'accord avec kertek pour le sens. Une autre expression équivalente et plus courante serait "Too much information!"

Le mot "foul", dans le domaine du sport, indique une faute, un coup interdit.


----------



## pieanne

Ce ne serait pas "fool"?


----------



## SophieD

Dans le texte que j'ai, il y a bien écrit "foul". Mais peut-être y a-t-il une coquille...
Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai le sens, à présent.

Merci à tous.


----------



## geve

Est-ce qu'il y a une autre expression plus commune en anglais ?

Et par curiosité, comment le traduirait-on en français ? (j'ai une collègue avec qui ça pourrait me servir souvent... )

_tu en dis trop ? je n'ai pas besoin d'en savoir autant ?_
(not very catchy... )


----------



## Agnès E.

Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien ?


----------



## zaby

geve said:
			
		

> Et par curiosité, comment le traduirait-on en français ? (j'ai une collègue avec qui ça pourrait me servir souvent... )
> 
> _tu en dis trop ? je n'ai pas besoin d'en savoir autant ?_
> (not very catchy... )


"Epargne-nous/moi les détails !"


----------



## geve

"le mieux est l'ennemi du bien", hum, je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle comprenne le message... mais je soupçonne que là, le message m'était adressé  Ceci dit, je me demandais effectivement s'il n'y avait pas un petit dicton/proverbe qui pourrait faire l'affaire dans cette situation...

"épargne-moi les détails" a l'avantage d'être très direct... Au moins, le message est clair 
Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "spare me the details" en anglais ? "you're sharing too much" ?


----------



## zaby

geve said:
			
		

> "épargne-moi les détails" a l'avantage d'être très direct... Au moins, le message est clair


 
En plus soft, je dis aussi "pas la peine de rentrer dans les détails"

(J'ai un collègue qui pourrait avoir de longues discussions avec ta collègue  )


----------



## geve

oh oui, mettons-les en contact, ça nous fera des vacances !!  

Pour en revenir à la formule anglaise, Google semble confirmer que "spare me the details" peut être utilisé. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est moins ironique/péjoratif que la version française ?


----------



## pieanne

Might it be a little dismissive? "Ok, ok, move on, I don't need to hear all this"   ?


----------



## kertek

> Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "spare me the details" en anglais ? "you're sharing too much" ?


 
"er... thanks for sharing!"


----------



## E-J

Yes, pieanne - to me, "Spare me the details" does indeed sound dismissive. It's the kind of thing you might say to somebody when you're not too happy with something they've done (or not done) and they launch into a long excuse ...


----------



## pieanne

Thanks, E-J!  Something like "Make it short!", with a little wave of the hand;is it possible to say "Cut it short!"?


----------



## E-J

You could say that - it sounds very abrupt/rude, though. Other expressions used to tell someone to get to the point are:

"Get to the point!" 
"Skip the details!"
"Cut to the chase!" - the image here comes from the climactic car chase at the end of a police film. You're telling the other person to eliminate all the boring stuff and tell you the exciting part of his news, information or story 

These are all very direct - _too _direct, if your intention isn't to offend the other person! 

The idea behind "Too much information!" and the original phrase that SophieD posted is that what's being said is much too intimate, perhaps even a bit disgusting. kertek's "Er ... thanks for sharing" is similar in intent.


----------



## pieanne

Oh yes! Thanks a lot!


----------



## river

"Over-sharing foul" would seem to mean "too much information." Most people I know abbreviate this "TMI". It merely exerts that one shared over the necessary information needed; the foul is outside the legal area of play (baseball). So, information given out side the legal area of play= Too much information or Information that I didn't want/need to know or Information that is inappropriate.


----------



## LV4-26

E-J said:
			
		

> Other expressions used to tell someone to get to the point are:
> 
> "Get to the point!"
> "Skip the details!"
> "Cut to the chase!" - the image here comes from the climactic car chase at the end of a police film. You're telling the other person to eliminate all the boring stuff and tell you the exciting part of his news, information or story


_Give me the short version_ ?


----------



## zam

geve said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a une autre expression plus commune en anglais ?
> 
> Et par curiosité, comment le traduirait-on en français ? (j'ai une collègue avec qui ça pourrait me servir souvent... )
> 
> _tu en dis trop ? je n'ai pas besoin d'en savoir autant ?_
> (not very catchy... )


 
We often say (in BE) -in jest: *'Yes, I think we get the picture (now)'* -the emphasis is on 'think' here- ('Bon ben c'est bon là, j'crois qu'on a compris' sort of thing or as Zaby said: 'pas besoin de rentrer ds les détails') to express the same idea as explained above (spare me.......) -in the case of the toilet episod anyway- but toned down. 
The phrase: 'Yes I.............picture' is particularly useful to use to cut short a discussion including images/descriptions that might be too vivid/or accounts including 'very graphic' details, etc.


----------



## Jessila

Well, it's the actual first part of the joke that I didn't get here ^^
"That little fan is no match for me"

What does that mean ? and why is he telling the other guy to wait?...
thanks for explaining


----------



## river

"Enough said" would work,too.


----------



## Aupick

At the risk of committing an over-sharing foul...

The guy coming out of the toilet has just made a foul smell that will take at least five minutes to dissipate. The fan that extracts the bad air is too small to cope. The guy's comment about the fan sounds almost like he's boasting about the smell he's 'managed' to produce.


----------



## zam

Jessila said:
			
		

> Well, it's the actual first part of the joke that I didn't get here ^^
> "That little fan is no match for me"
> 
> What does that mean ? and why is he telling the other guy to wait?...
> thanks for explaining


 
Jess, 'to be no match for' est une expression tte faite qui signifie = 'n'avoir aucune chance de battre/rivaliser avec' sur un point précis. Cô l'explique aupick, le type se vante que son odeur est trop forte pr ce petit extracteur minable censé évacuer l'air. On pourrait traduire tt ça par: 'pas d' danger que cet extracteur rivalise avec moi' ou 'pas de danger que cet extracteur évacue mon odeur', un truc ds ce 'goût' là quoi !

'Match' a aussi ce sens la ds l'expression 'to meet one's match' = 'trouver un adversaire à sa mesure'  ou  'trouver à qui parler'


----------



## geve

I think Jessila got the picture now


----------



## Jessila

lol ^^
yes i'ts very clear now... 

sorry 'bout that


----------



## river

I'm not sure I get it yet:.}


----------



## zam

Well, River, just try to picture the scene: the same bloke coming out of a public loo (after a vindaloo and 15 pints), the latter equipped with a poxy fan the size of a 50-p coin (and not working of course -this is a public toilet), and cracking the same toilet-humour joke. Bon, c'est bon là ?


----------



## river

Thanks, Zam. You're a corker.


----------



## zam

Shame you've understood really, I had PART 2 ready, in store, just in case(Part 2 of the 'Vindaloo Man vs Poxy Loo Fan' saga)


----------



## E-J

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> _Give me the short version_ ?


 
Sorry, LV, I've only just seen this. Yes, another effective way to cut someone else's long story short.


----------

